# Turkey Legs?



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

My holistic vet wants us to start giving our big boy more turkey. He is running too hot, turkey is cool. (don't ask me):twitch:

I would like to get some opinions on Turkey legs? Some seem to feed them, others don't. Do you? Any cautions?

Anything else I should be aware of when feeding turkey? 

I have a huge guy so he should be able to crunch them up. 

Thank you
Robin


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm asking....

what does your vet mean he's running too hot and turkey is cool....

there's nothing wrong with feeding turkey...and there are dogs large enough to eat the turkey leg, although the turkey leg is more dense than let's say, duck or chicken....

personally, if your dog can tolerate it, i'd be feeding as much red meat as possible and turkey is not red meat....do you feed red meat?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I feed the legs. My 18lb sheltie and 6lb Italian greyhound have no trouble with the bones at all! Around the holiday season my puppers get a ton of turkey cause it's so cheap!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine love turkey and get necks and drumsticks all the time. It does take a while for the sheltie to get through but they love it and the collies go through them like nothing.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine do fine with turkey legs and wings, but I prefer to feed necks.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

mine likes the drumsticks because he has to work at it to get the meat off.
so basically its a real challenge for him, which is nice.
and he's a 5mo puppy who still has baby teeth, so your boy should be able to demolish them 
also, depending on where you get them, they're fairly cheap.

I say go for it!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Magicre,

Honestly, I am clueless about the hot and cold thing. Our guy has suffered from terrible chin acne, think more along the lines of raw hamburger. For 2 years we have tried traditional medicine, tons of antibiotics, ect...We have nothing to lose so we are going to give it a try. She is going to try to control it using herbs and food therapy. 

Yes, Cane gets pork, beef and soon venison. NO lamb for now and cut back on the chicken. For now she wants us to go heavy on turkey and fish. 

Don't know if I believe any of this stuff but believe me if it works I will be singing about it from the roof tops!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to all that responded. I feel better about feeding the leg. Just told him that is what he is having for dinner.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I feed all of mine Turkey drumsticks, necks, and wings. Though Zailey thinks she hit the freaking jackpot when she gets half a turkey for dinner because mama is too lazy to cut it any more. LOL. 
None of mine (5 danes, a boxer, and a gsd) have any issues at all, thought a turkey neck takes my Boxer over an hour to eat sometimes.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd go for necks instead of legs...I've heard of this Turkey is a cooler meat thing...Didn't see any science to back it up, lol. My guess is that since it's less rich than red meat it may be easier on their stomachs? If your dogs can handle legs I'd do it...But honestly I feel like when I buy legs I'm paying more for the bone than the meat. Necks are way better! More meat, less bone, the bone is less dense.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> I'd go for necks instead of legs...I've heard of this Turkey is a cooler meat thing...Didn't see any science to back it up, lol. My guess is that since it's less rich than red meat it may be easier on their stomachs? If your dogs can handle legs I'd do it...But honestly I feel like when I buy legs I'm paying more for the bone than the meat. Necks are way better! More meat, less bone, the bone is less dense.


Really? I've always felt the opposite about necks vs. legs. Maybe it depends where you buy from. My turkey legs have a ton of meat around the bones, and my turkey necks are very bony.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Really? The legs I get always seem like the meat has been cut away at and then when the dogs get to the bone I see how heavy the bone is...The necks I get are always really really meaty. They're full grown tom necks, don't know if it makes a difference or not. I have not bought the legs in bulk though (just from the grocery store), to be fair our co-op might be getting some really meaty legs!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> i'm asking....
> 
> what does your vet mean he's running too hot and turkey is cool....


I can't answer the question - however, I did meet someone who can not feed chicken in the summer because her dog is too hot and chicken is hot!!!! 

I feed turkey legs to my Rott, he does fine with them. And feed the meat to my little guys....I don't really get it often, unless Kroger has a package for sale...but only because I do chicken, cornish hens and duck and just haven't found cheap turkey...


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> have any issues at all, thought a turkey neck takes my Boxer over an hour to eat sometimes.



I love when things take that long - that means I have an hour of free time with no one bringing me toys, crying and whining about trying to be on my lap and just driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

angelbears said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My holistic vet wants us to start giving our big boy more turkey. He is running too hot, turkey is cool. (don't ask me):twitch:
> 
> ...


lucky has had a turkey leg, couldn't resist buying one as they were on offer for about £3 for 1600g, she is only 12lbs so my OH had to saw it up into about 12 separate meals for her ... she did fine with the bones too


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just fed my dogs turkey necks, they were gone before I put the last bowl down to drink my coffee. lol Gonna ask my friend about that cold hot thing and see what she says:suspicious:


----------

